# when did I ovulate or has it not happened yet?



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

I noticed egg white cervical mucus on day 9,had a positive opk on day 12 ( both lines were roughly the same colour,it usually doesnt get darker than the standard one),I had slight breast tenderness/dizziness also on and before day 12,my temperature also went up until day 13 and now is going down?Last month my temperatures indicated ovulation day on day 18 but everything else was saying otherwise ( the purple cross indicated on the chart),Im just wandering am I ovulating later or otherwise?  I usually have a regular 28 day cycle too sometimes it is shorter.


----------



## mamaebi (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello hopeful01,

if your cycles are 28 days you should ovulate on day 14 or 15. a +opk on day 12 would indicate ovulation to happen round about on day 14 or 15. ovulating on day 18 will make your cycle 31-32 days long. my cycles are normally 28 - 29 days and i ovulate on day 15 I get positive on day 14. when I have ovulated on day 18 my cycle is 31 days. I don't temp anymore I just felt I was becoming too obsessive. when I ovulate i normally get pains on my left side.

God bless Good luck x


----------



## Bagpuss87 (Oct 14, 2016)

Just jumping on to say i have cycles that vary from 28day to 34days (have been like that since having ivf)  i use a combination on cheapie sticks (just two lines) and also the clear blue digi smiley face. I get 2 lines day 19! (With my line darker than the test line) but a neg on digi and then i get a smiley on day 20! 

So i think it varys greatly xx


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

thanks for the replies yes its all just confusing, this month on the temperature chart it is indicating I ovulated around the time I saw ecw but the positive opk was a few days later so I didnt try until after the positive opk therefore think i missed ovulation,I stopped charting temperature but then started again as it can help identify any fertility problems you may have,I know you are supposed to try for a baby often through the month but becomes difficult after 10 years of trying!


----------



## eskeech (Nov 30, 2016)

My doctor always said that temperature wasn't as predictable as the opk tests. He was right!


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

yes i'm going to try and go off the ewcm,opk and temperatures ,on the charts up to now they all point to different dates though,hoping to get the timing right this time x


----------

